# "Must-attend" seminars?



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Hey all,

So I have found myself thinking about different training methods and philosophies. While I am comfortable with the way I am currently training, I feel like I need to push myself (and Riot) to think about other methods. I want to see if I can work on building more drive and precision into training. I know I want to take Riot far (OTCH and beyond if we both continue to enjoy it). 

Anyway, I would love to attend a few seminars this year and the next to expand my "bag of tricks." So, what trainers/seminars are on your wish lists? I have applied for an auditing spot in a Bridget Carlsen seminar. That's as far as I have gotten. 

Thanks!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My two favorites are Linda Koutsky and Sylvia Bishop. I have my fifth Linda seminar in another week.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I love Denise Fenzi.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Denise Fenzi & Bridget Carlsen are both on my must do whenever possible list  

When I go to more 'traditional' trainer seminars, I audit but with Bridget & Denise I participate. I might participate in a Sylvia Bishop seminar if I have an opportunity.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> Denise Fenzi & Bridget Carlsen are both on my must do whenever possible list
> 
> When I go to more 'traditional' trainer seminars, I audit but with Bridget & Denise I participate. I might participate in a Sylvia Bishop seminar if I have an opportunity.


I guess I would consider myself more traditional. With that in mind, should I just audit the Denise Fenzi seminar? There is one in my area in December that still has working spots. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm new to any of this as my prior dogs were both mixes and couldn't compete in anything we had in our area. So, with Tayla, I'm just starting and I'm attending a workshop (I have a working spot) on Tracking in June. It's put on by a tracking club in Central Florida. I would also attend any seminars in Florida on K9 Nose Work or conditioning. Tayla has bad hips so she can't compete in agility. I'm just starting to get her into obedience.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I guess I would consider myself more traditional. With that in mind, should I just audit the Denise Fenzi seminar? There is one in my area in December that still has working spots.
> 
> Thanks!!!


If I know ahead of time that someone else's basic training philosophies didn't mesh with my own, I would only audit if I wanted to attend. That way there isn't pressure to train in a way I don't really want to. I know my own ideas of training differ significantly from both Denise and Bridget. That doesn't mean I couldn't learn something from them, but I would not want to put myself in a situation where I felt I had to do something a certain way with my dog and then later regret it. If I don't have a working spot then I don't have to worry about having to make that decision in the moment.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

As Jodie mentioned, you can almost always take-away ideas from seminars  Which is why I do audit with trainers whose training methods I don't plan on using - but if I am auditing 

1) I do not put myself of my dog in the position of doing something I do not agree with
2) I can takes tons of notes
3) Almost every presenter has an incredible eye for underlying causes of problems and that information can be invaluable

So yes, auditing is very useful and you can learn a lot - btw; I will aslo audit if I do not know anything about the presenter, I may or may not participate the next time.

Oh, and there are exactly 2 people I will hand my leash to with a dog attached; be very careful of that at seminars as well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

There are very few people I would pay money to see..I want to see people who I enjoy watching in the ring and that they are out there showing all the time and understand what the judges are looking for and how to keep that enthusiam in the ring. I would LOVE to see Ward! After watching him over two years and hearing some of his responses. I really think I could learn a bunch and we are very similar in our approaches. There are a couple others that I have heard were wonderful but I have never met them and seen them show..
I guess for overall everything it would be Ward, for problem solving I would look at Connie Cleveland. I want to do well in the ring over the long haul.. 
I am incredibly lucky to have learned under my friend. I have loved her dogs over the years and she consistantly has dogs that are eager and willing to work.She has had two breeds that are totally opposite and used to show all the time and win all the time. Her methods make sense to me and I can fix any problems that creep up (so far...anyway)
my two cents...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm the same as Michelle... in that I learn a LOT watching other people show and train. Or taking classes from them. 

I saw something about Ward doing a seminar down in OH, and I very nearly was tempted to attend that one. It's just a long way to drive and more expense than I can take on right now with both boys in classes. Same thing with Bridget Carlson who I've heard a lot of positive things about her seminars. 

I don't think I would ever pay to audit because even with watching other people train or talking to them about how to problem solve an issue - listening is not the same as practice or application. 

When I take classes, I generally rely on my instructors correcting me or coming up to help me get my body right or timing right. I'm so clumsy really....


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Kate ..I would not bring my dog.. I would audit because I think the time you actually work in the seminar is so small.. I would rather pay for a private before or after.. 
That way I could concentrate on the presenter..but... I would have a list of very clear questions that I would ask.. chances are they would be covered by someone else..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Kate ..I would not bring my dog.. I would audit because I think the time you actually work in the seminar is so small.. I would rather pay for a private before or after..
> That way I could concentrate on the presenter..but... I would have a list of very clear questions that I would ask.. chances are they would be covered by someone else..


I don't know, there's a difference between a general answer to a problem and someone specifically seeing your dog and telling you how to address it . For instance, when I went to Sylvia, different dogs had the same problem, but she went about fixing them in different ways. And she repeated several times that this method was for this dog, not for all dogs that do that.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I don't know, there's a difference between a general answer to a problem and someone specifically seeing your dog and telling you how to address it . For instance, when I went to Sylvia, different dogs had the same problem, but she went about fixing them in different ways. And she repeated several times that this method was for this dog, not for all dogs that do that.


Which is why I would spend the money on a private..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Very few seminars offer privates. I've been to many seminars, and have only had the opportunity to do a private for one once (Celeste).


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Displaying my ignorance again . . . who's Ward???


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ward falkner, owner of Zoom, who won the NOI twice


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I almost forgot Michael Ellis, dying to go to one of his seminars!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the great discussion guys. This has given me some good thoughts about things.



Loisiana said:


> I almost forgot Michael Ellis, dying to go to one of his seminars!


Does he only do seminars at his school in CA? I like his theory of dog training a lot.


----------

